# Scallops



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 8, 2007)

I wanna grill up some Big Fat scallops soon.

Recently, at a high class resteraunt I had scallops (i believe grilled?)  with a spicy habanaro/mango sauce.  They were succulent.

Im willing to drop 20-30$ to buy the good ol frozen scallops, but Im not sure what to do with them.

Chefs unite!  Give me a clue.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

I just made these the other day Recipes : Skewered Sea Scallops with Lemon-Fennel Dressing : Food Network
Very easy, make sure the grill is piping hot and clean. Wipe down the grates with canola oil just before you throw on the scallops. I left out the Pernod and they were still awesome.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2007)

Do a search on the site and on Google. There's a bunch of scallop recipes both here and online.


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2007)

My husband sprinkles them with a dab of Tony Chachere's (cajun seasoning) and sears them in a skillet with a half/half butter and olive oil. Getting scallops done just right is a little tricky. You don't want to over-cook them, but you don't want them raw inside, either. They are done when the inside changes from translucent to opaqe. 
I like mine with a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## QSis (Jun 8, 2007)

Like Constance's husband, I cook my scallops in a hot skillet.  Cast iron.  With JUST enough canola oil to barely coat the bottom of the pan.  I like them this way better than grilled, because the scallops get more of a nice, brown crust on one side.

Dry off the scallops with paper towels, as dry as you can get them.  Sprinkle one side with Tony Cachere's (good choice), or Old Bay or some other seasoning you like.  Paprika gives it a nice color, so that's good to use as one of your seasonings.

Gently place each scallop, seasoned side down, in the hot, barely-oiled pan, on medium-high heat.  Sprinkle the naked sides with a little seasoning, but otherwise, leave them alone, for maybe 3 minutes, until they are golden brown on the first side.

Flip them over, and cook the second side for maybe 1 minute. You do NOT need to brown the second side! 

Serve browned side up, with lemon and maybe a little melted butter drizzled on.

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2007)

Grill Scallops; Sea Salt, white pepper. Grill on medium heat 2 or 3 minutes side one, 1 or 2 minutes side two. Straight up! Allow yourself to enjoy the sweet flavor of the scallop! Ain't that why ya eat um?


----------



## evenstranger (Jun 8, 2007)

Farm raised scallops I wouldn't mind eating raw. I used to take 'em right out of the sound, stick a knife between their little blue eyes and pop 'em right open on the boat. These days though, I wouldn't dream of doing that... if I want that much mercury in my diet, I'll eat a thermometer.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2007)

evenstranger said:
			
		

> Farm raised scallops I wouldn't mind eating raw. I used to take 'em right out of the sound, stick a knife between their little blue eyes and pop 'em right open on the boat. These days though, I wouldn't dream of doing that... if I want that much mercury in my diet, I'll eat a thermometer.


Scallops are NOT high in mercury.  You are unnecessarily alarming people.  and raw scallops, if they are very fresh, are every bit as safe to eat and as succulent as oysters!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2007)

June is right, of course. Scallops are fairly *low* in mercury compared to most other types of seafood. 

Cooking doesn't remove mercury, anyway, so I'm not sure why the reluctance to eat them raw for that reson.

IMO the key to cooking scallops either on the grill or on the stovetop is to make sure not to overcook them. Overcooked scallops are rubbery and unappetizing. Remember your holdover cooking time.


----------



## mish (Jun 9, 2007)

I wish I liked scallops, or I would make the angel hair with arugala. There are some good-looking recipes here:

Williams-Sonoma | Recipes


----------



## Caine (Jun 9, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> June is right, of course. Scallops are fairly *low* in mercury compared to most other types of seafood.


 
So are thermometers. They don't use mercury in thermometers any more.

Maybe you could munch on the blood pressure machine at your doctor's office!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 9, 2007)

The ONLY scallops I buy these days are "dry pack" scallops, which have not been treated with chemicals to extend their shelf life & increase their weight, & thus price.

If you're paying $20-$30 for frozen scallops, you're being cheated big-time, because chances are better than excellent that they've been chemically treated.

Do yourself a favor & try to find a source for DRY PACK scallops.  Here in Virginia they runn around $18.00/pound, but to give you some idea of size, I've sometimes gotten FOUR to a pound; other times 10.

But they're not swimming in chemical liquid, grill or saute BEAUTIFULLY, & taste of the sea.

Other scallops, including frozen, simply aren't worth the money (unless, of course, you enjoy paying for chemicals. . . .).


----------



## evenstranger (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, ok, ok... I apologize for alarming anyone... I was trying to be funny and it bit me in the butt. Thanks for the clarification folks.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 9, 2007)

I havent bought anything yet... Dry Pack eh? Alrite.

It looks like pan seared is the way to go, I think I will lightly season them with salt, paprika and some pepper.  I may melt butter and mango hot sauce and sprinkle it on a few, trying to rip off that resteraunt a bit.

Thanks for the cooking tips too, Ive cooked many a fish but Ive never really done scallops...  Go figure?  I order them from time to time at resteraunts but never made em..


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 9, 2007)

As far as cooking, I tend to lean towards the cast-iron folks here. 

One of my favorite way to prepare sea scallops is to heat up a cast-iron skillet with a little extra-virgin olive oil & cook the scallops for about 3 minutes per side.  Then I serve them eachtopped with a dollop of fresh basil pesto.


----------



## GB (Jun 9, 2007)

I often broil them with just some salt, but you have to watch them *very* closely. I will eat them just like that or sometimes I will make a mango salsa and serve with that.


----------



## bullseye (Jun 9, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I wanna grill up some Big Fat scallops soon.
> 
> Recently, at a high class resteraunt I had scallops (i believe grilled?)  with a spicy habanaro/mango sauce.  They were succulent.
> 
> ...



I'm going to echo much of what others have said:  use dry pack scallops or fresh.  I'm spoiled, since my local fishmonger often has day boat scallops.  Often the ones that you get in the grocery store are treated and retain too much moisture to get a good sear.  Whether you use a grill or (my preference) a cast iron pan, get the cooking surface _very_ hot, sear for a crust on the first side for 3-4 minutes (depending on size) and finish until just done on the other side.  Do not over cook--you'll be chewing rubber bands if you do.  Season as you like, but I prefer s/p and the rest is with whatever else the scallops are paired.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 10, 2007)

Yesterday my Slow Food convivium (Northern New Jersey) took a field trip down to Barnegat Light to Viking Village, where much of the scallops for the East Coast are caught. We had a presentation about all the fish the boats that are based there catch, how they do it, and where, and then we had a fabulous lunch of scallops and tuna that was just unloaded on Friday!

We had the chance to bring home some of those scallops. They were so fresh and delicious. and in the whole place there was not even half a whiff of amonia, or of "fish."  

I bought 6 pounds of these scallops, and am serving some tonight, seared. and all the rest has been frozen for later treats.  

If any of you have the chance to go down to Long Island, you would really enjoy to see the place and have some slap-your-face fresh seafood!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 16, 2007)

I know a lady who works in the seafood section of a local grocery store. I asked about dry pack scallops, she didnt have any of those. I remarked how many are treated, and I didnt want to eat chemicals, she brought me a 2 LB bag of fresh frozen sea scallops, that have no preservatives or any sort or chemicals. It was 26 bucks for 2 lbs. Good buy? I havent bought it yet, they were big and succulent looking..


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd say $13 a pound is a good price if they are dry.  Not so good if they are not.  Was she saying they were dry?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'd say $13 a pound is a good price if they are dry. Not so good if they are not. Was she saying they were dry?


 
Nope, they were frozen solid...There were Ice crystals on the bag (some inside) so I am guessing they are not.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to follow up, I broke down and bought some regular wet ones (fresh) for 12$/LB and I bought a LB.  I made a few last night...under done.  Simpe with salt and pepper. 

Right now im getting adventurous...will update later....mmmm...smells good.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, 2nd time is a charm.  They came out beautiful.  I ate a few by themselves, a few with lemon, and a few with a few drops of habanaro hot sauce mixed with brown sugar and a dash orange juice.

Theres no wrong way to eat well cooked scallops...Thanks for your advice everyone....wish I would have read along as I tried it last night...


----------

